# A tale of two TIGS



## genevamotorsports (Sep 13, 2017)

I have used my trusty Thermal Arc 185 TIG and Bernard cooler happily for several years.  A 2005 Miller Syncrowave 250 DX (built in cooler) fell into my lap recently.  The machine had very little use and is like new.  My TA is set up well and also in very nice shape.  Both units work excellent but I don't really need two TIG machines.  Each has advantages and I can weld good with either.  Should I keep one or sell both units and get a new machine?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Asm109 (Sep 13, 2017)

Parts from big blue are readily available.
The Miller has a higher current capability.
Both are water cooled.

I would keep the miller and sell the Thermal Arc.


----------



## Karl_T (Sep 13, 2017)

I used a lincoln idealarc 300/300 stick/TIG for 20 years.   _I also had a Miller syncrowave 250 fall in my lap. Thought i had died and went to heaven, my welding got that much better. Can not imagine welders get better than the syncrowave.

PS, sold that antique Lincoln for more than i paid for it after twenty years use.

karl
_


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 13, 2017)

Send both to me and I will colaberate a thorough investigation, and send you my report.
Then I will send the one you like back!
AANNDD I will do this all at zero cost to you!  

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## genevamotorsports (Sep 14, 2017)

You guys are the best!


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 15, 2017)

Wish these things would fall near me . Just send me one and then ill have one . My migs  just aren't tigs let alone water cooled. Geezers some people step in it don't they. Keep both


----------



## genevamotorsports (Sep 15, 2017)

I'm on the fence.  The Thermal Arc is a nicely built inverter unit (actually made in Japan by Sanrex, not China).  It really shines on light gauge and aluminum with all the frequency and pulse control.  Of course it doesn't have the balls of the Miller.  Most of my work is sheet body work or DOM steel tube.  My Lincoln 256 MIG handles all that and anything heavy.  We rarely do any aluminum.  Both machines are nearing 15 years old but are infrequently used and like new.   I could also sell both...are there any new machines that would be "better"?


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Sep 15, 2017)

Well, you dangle bait in front of hungry machinists........what would it take to buy either of these machines? I would love to have a water cooled TIG! Air cooled is Ok until I get to a big job! OUCH


----------

